# MS Paint Replacement On XP



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Has anybody tried this?


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

It says for XP. I'm gonna try it on XP and if it works out, I'll try on 2000. I only have 98 on one PC now and I know the wife won't let me try it on her machine.


----------

